# Best folding pedals.



## shouldbeinbed (8 Jul 2012)

I'm giving my Birdy an overhaul and want to stick some folding pedals on it rather than my SPDs (now I'm getting older and the knees are going) I've found a few £10-15 resin pairs on eBay but I'm not convinced that they'd be too grippy in wet conditions. At the other end Simpsons cycles have some decent looking metal cage ones at near £50 which are a clip off type.

which foldy pedals do people use and are do they have much in the way of grip or flex issues over standard ones?


----------



## Brommyboy (10 Jul 2012)

MKS do a number of clip-off pedals, including a cleated pair. However, the collar which controls the release can clip off by shoe movement, rather disconcerting when the pedal falls off under way! There is a small plastic circlip to prevent this supplied with the pedal, but it easily becomes lost or broken, so look after it well! Brompton has a folding LH pedal and matching non-folding RH one which may help.


----------



## schocca (11 Jul 2012)

I've had MKS Ezy detachable pedals for a while now - I've not bothered with the circlip as I find that it's only when the feet graze the collar that it can come loose. I adjusted my powergrips on my MKS promenades to stop my shoes touching the collar and no problems since. 

MKS pedals are a bit hit and miss with me - I've had a pair of MD-7 folding pedals - bloody useless as you cannot grease the bearings. And they are heavy too.

The MKS promenades are brill though and I now have the attach points on all my Dahon folders. Yesterday I bought the MKS Ezy Cube cleated pedals - will be trying those out in a few days. 

So now have 3 MKS detachable pedals which can fit onto any of my bikes in under 10 seconds:
- MKS Promenades (so popping down to the shops for the odd item)
- MKS Promenades with Powergrips - My main London all weather commuter pedal 
- MKS Ezy Cube - touring pedal for spinning round the countryside on weekends.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Jul 2012)

I very happy with my MD-7s. Nice and grippy, stiff ... I haven't needed to service them yet, so that hasn't bothered me. As the only time I fold them is when the commuter train turns out to be at Tokyo levels of crowding, folding is much preferable to removing.


----------



## seadragonpisces (29 Jul 2012)

jefmcg said:


> I very happy with my MD-7s. Nice and grippy, stiff ... I haven't needed to service them yet, so that hasn't bothered me. As the only time I fold them is when the commuter train turns out to be at Tokyo levels of crowding, folding is much preferable to removing.


 
I have ordered some MKS FD-6 pedals, so I will let you know. I am still a newbie to folders so still feeling my way along


----------



## jc94132 (29 Oct 2018)

I recommend Wellgo QRD R146. Beautiful design, small that fits smaller bikes .grippy and removable.


----------

